# Anthem flex card question



## C50 (Dec 5, 2022)

As part of my insurance Anthem sent me a $500 flex card to use toward dental or vision care.  I thought I had to use the card by the end of the calendar year or lose the benefit, but the expiration date on the card is 1/25.

Does that mean I have until then to use the benefit?  I would think so.  I have tried looking online for an answer but didn't f8nd it, I also tried calling the customer service number on the card and just run around in circles with their automated system.

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2022)

C50 said:


> As part of my insurance Anthem sent me a $500 flex card to use toward dental or vision care.  I thought I had to use the card by the end of the calendar year or lose the benefit, but the expiration date on the card is 1/25.
> 
> Does that mean I have until then to use the benefit?  I would think so.  I have tried looking online for an answer but didn't f8nd it, I also tried calling the customer service number on the card and just run around in circles with their automated system.
> 
> Anyone know the answer?


I received mine in Nov. and the letter stated that it would expire on 12/31 and would not carry over to 2023!! The card says it is expired on 1/27...

So far i have used it 3 times..I will try to pay my electric bill when it arrives...


----------



## C50 (Dec 18, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> I received mine in Nov. and the letter stated that it would expire on 12/31 and would not carry over to 2023!! The card says it is expired on 1/27...
> 
> So far i have used it 3 times..I will try to pay my electric bill when it arrives...



Ken mine is only to be used for dental and vision,  you must have a different kind of benefit card.

  I didn't receive the card until around March and so far haven't had a use for it this year.  I'm going to stop by the dentist office and see if they will let me pre pay for 2023 services and use the card.  Not sure if that will work but hate to let $500 in benefits just wash away.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2022)

C50 said:


> Ken mine is only to be used for dental and vision, you must have a different kind of benefit card.


Mine says it can be used for health products,medical bills,groceries,gasoline and utilities..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> So far i have used it 3 times..I will try to pay my electric bill when it arrives...


It paid my electric bill!!!! I have a balance of $110 to use by 12/31/2022..


----------



## C50 (Dec 20, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> It paid my electric bill!!!! I have a balance of $110 to use by 12/31/2022..



Your card is most definantly different than mine.

I took the flex card to my dentist office yesterday and had them run it thru for the full amount of $500.  They were hesitant to do it since I didn't have any treatment and didn't think it would go thru, but it did.  Now I have $500 on my account that I can use when needed next year.  Hopefully the transaction won't get reviewed and rejected at a later date.


----------

